# Motobecane Super Pro? What have I bouth?



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

Long story short. I lived on a bike until I was 20. Now I 35, 15kg heavier and has a 40minutes commute to work. My old bianchi mtb will become a winter bike for the harsh Swedish winter and this will be my project bike ready for commuting when spring arrives. I fell in love whit the _looks of vintage racers but did not want to pay the inflated prices that Ive seem. This bike turned up 1km from my house for 130$_ and fit like a glove. End of story. Yes, and one more thing I know noting about bikes.

This is the picture of the ad.



So what I'm I looking at?















These are black aluminium surprisingly


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

And yes English is my second language so feel free to correct me or ask for clarification if needed.


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

And yes.


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

What is the next step. What would you do with one of these if you had three months until your biking season stared?


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

_I have a fealing that the cranks and chain ring is original but they seam ify an fugly. 



Plastic padding, glue and gunk has been cleand of. And im done for the day. 


_


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I know it's not the best best resource, but here's some information: "In 1981, Motobécane filed for bankruptcy and was purchased by Yamaha and reformed in 1984 as MBK"

I believe that MBK started up bike production in 1985. Fichtel and Sachs bought the majority of Huret in 1980 and started marketing the Sachs Huret brand. Mannesmann bought out Fichet and Sachs and the Huret name was dropped by 1991. Your bike is likely from the 1985-1990 time frame, and likely a lower-tier model. 707 hi-tensile tubing isn't anything special, but if it fits and rides well, then ride the heck out of it. It's an interesting bike, but I wouldn't sink too much money into restoring it.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Kinda what the other poster said, not a great bike, not bad either. Perfect bike to make a good commuter out of. Plus you are giving it a second life, probally been a long time since it's been rode. 

Repack all the bearings, and if you can find a freewheel luber then lube the freewheel also. Add in new cables and brake blocks and a new chain and tires (don't forget tubes and rim strips) and that bike can give you many more years of service. 

Bill


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

@*Tachycardic* Cool, that seems to make sense. I have seen that the derailers aresometimes numbed som mabe it could be given an exacter day of birt at a later point. 

@Crossraser It was made by French guys with bold moustaches and a life time of knowledge about engineering and not recently urbanized chines farmers for what ever that i worth.  But I have owned a French car from the same time period and that was, how should I put it very French. So we will see. 

My plan is to rationally restore it and only switch out wear an tare parts plus the 
pedals with is probably the only part witch is not original.

For tyres mabye some thing gray to match the frame.









And for the places that lack paint on the saddle post i think of rust protecting and the covering with stickers.


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a full regular toolbox and chemicals but what special tools do I need for the operation.


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, stem adjusted. It was 40mm above the max. Scary. 





It is ALIVE!


----------



## _Peppen_ (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice! Enjoy it. I really love it when old bikes are restored and utilized.


----------

